# Woman Burns Man?s Penis in Rape Torture Session



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2009)

*Woman charged with raping, torturing man with hot curling iron*





> Samantha Jo Harvey, a 23 year old group home resident from Washington, Pennsylvania, was arrested for raping and torturing a man at the home with a hot curling iron.
> 
> Harvey has been charged with forcible rape, aggravated deviate sexual intercourse, terroristic threats and reckless endangerment.
> 
> ...



Okay, I understand that the people living in that group residence are disturbed but even this has to stick out somewhat


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2009)

Kira, what is it with you and rape threads?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Kira, what is it with you and rape threads?



That's what happens when you click on "related articles" that are provided.


----------



## Bart (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 30, 2009)

damn wtf !


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 30, 2009)

> “I asked her why she did it,” Bradley said. “She just put her head down and didn’t want to talk about it.”


xD

Bitch needs to be in a mental institution.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Why didn't he just give her a taste of his pimp hand? What a puss.


----------



## Altron (Nov 30, 2009)

> *Harvey told him that she would cut open his penis and watch him bleed to death unless he had sex with her. She also reportedly slapped him in the face.*


*
*....


----------



## Frostman (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like the S & Ms gone wrong.


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 30, 2009)

That...That's so sick. And traumatizing. Poor guy. 



> Harvey has been charged with forcible rape, aggravated deviate sexual intercourse, *terroristic threats* and reckless endangerment.


Wait, what?


----------



## Zabuzalives (Nov 30, 2009)

mmyeah..I would have played along till the curling irons. Then its ""what did the 5 fingers say to the face?"" time


----------



## TSC (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why didn't he just give her a taste of his pimp hand? What a puss.



I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Seriously. Some chick said she would cut my dick off I'd ask to see the knife. Then I'd ram it into her face.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 30, 2009)

> ?I asked her why she did it,? Bradley said. ?She just put her head down and didn?t want to talk about it.?




She did it for the lulz, of course.


----------



## bobomb (Nov 30, 2009)

Was it really rape? I mean... can a curling iron coerce a person to have sex? It's just a curling iron - ooh, how scary.


----------



## CERN (Nov 30, 2009)

bobomb said:


> Was it really rape? I mean... can a curling iron coerce a person to have sex? It's just a curling iron - ooh, how scary.



She said she would cut open his penis. It is unclear to me if she actually had a 

knife or not.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 30, 2009)

bobomb said:


> Was it really rape? I mean... can a curling iron coerce a person to have sex? It's just a curling iron - ooh, how scary.



If a crazy woman were coming after your penis with a hot curling iron, you would probably piss yourself in sheer terror.

Most guys I know would.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 30, 2009)

*I'm certain he would have enjoyed it and kept hush about it all if she didn't burn him...*


----------



## Trias (Nov 30, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *I'm certain he would have enjoyed it and kept hush about it all if she didn't burn him...*



 Oh really? I bet all the female rape victims secretly enjoyed it too.


 No, really, female view on male rape disgusts me to no end.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 30, 2009)

I had he same reaction as well. Unimaginale pain. Luckily his jewels are safe for now but .


----------



## NarutardKK (Nov 30, 2009)

lol how could he have not taken the curling iron away from her?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow. I feel bad for the guy. I have burn my ear while curling my hair and it hurts like hell.


----------



## bobomb (Nov 30, 2009)

Proximus said:


> She said she would cut open his penis. It is unclear to me if she actually had a
> 
> knife or not.



I was wondering about that also... but for some reason the hot curling iron was on hand so who knows.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn.  That's a lot of pressure.  Flaccid, thy limp hands grasping.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 30, 2009)

Ever heard of vibrators?


----------



## Juno (Nov 30, 2009)

Trias said:


> Oh really? I bet all the female rape victims secretly enjoyed it too.
> 
> 
> No, really, female view on male rape disgusts me to no end.



Don't pretend this is the 'female view', not when the first person to question if this was even rape in this thread was a male user. Male rape is always viewed as less serious by people of both genders. Double-standards are never perpetuated by just one gender alone.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 30, 2009)

wow thats really messed up


----------



## Le Pirate (Nov 30, 2009)

What in the hell?


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 30, 2009)

High five to the face.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 30, 2009)

Somehow I just have this feeling that the woman is going to get off with very little. Usually when it comes to rape, it's only a crime if men rape women. But women, they can't rape men, at least that's how the justice system views things...

I don't know about the charges of "terroristic threats" and "reckless endangerment" though...


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 30, 2009)

what the fuck? shouldn't that crazy bitch be in an institution?


----------



## Onihikage (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 1, 2009)

10char


----------



## lava (Dec 1, 2009)

Kira Yamato Didn't you just post a story about some 13 year old trying to rape a 19 year old girl? Now this rape story? Damn slow down there home girl, your reading to much into this kinda of stuff. I hope you are not getting any rape ideas.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 1, 2009)

Apparently Kira looks into the "related articles"


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn 000s


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2009)

They should hang this lady, you don't go around burning dicks.


----------



## Munak (Dec 1, 2009)

Remember children; if the sex is free, it's probably weird.


----------



## aquis45 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## On and On (Dec 1, 2009)

time to slap-a-ho 

^that's her? i'd have no probelm beating down that ugly mug


----------



## ez (Dec 1, 2009)

my kinda chick


----------



## NarutardKK (Dec 1, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Remember children; if the sex is free, it's probably weird.



she should have picked a victim who would like it right?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy shit. 

Well I certainly don't have the urge to harm any penis or any other part of a man.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow. This is almost as good as the lady who cut off her boyfriend's penis (haha I laugh at that word), drove off, and threw it out the car window a couple of years back.

He had it sewed on again, too, once the police found it...


----------



## Munak (Dec 1, 2009)

NarutardKK said:


> she should have picked a victim who would like it right?



Kinky sex has always been weird for me.


----------



## Bushin (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2009)

Extremely unhappy and dissatisfied people do crazy things in their futile search for happiness?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 1, 2009)

Poor bastard, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 1, 2009)

Cafe <3 rape and penis mutilation stories.


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 1, 2009)

amateurs...


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why didn't he just give her a taste of his pimp hand? What a puss.



Let us pray the pimp's prayer.


----------



## Heran (Dec 1, 2009)

Atleast she didn't burn it off ey?


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 1, 2009)

...thats hot.

The burning penis that is.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 1, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Let us pray the pimp's prayer.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2m1QvLYVOA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## denerlille3 (Apr 25, 2010)

You people disgust me, if the genders had been reversed you would be screaming "OMG CUT HIS DICK OFF! RIP HIS EYES OUT!" yet because it's a chick it's totally fine and dandy.

Have you got any idea how sensitive some penises are? A slight touch of a finger on a unconditioned  head can make you bow over in pain



Juno said:


> Don't pretend this is the 'female view', not when the first person to question if this was even rape in this thread was a male user. Male rape is always viewed as less serious by people of both genders. Double-standards are never perpetuated by just one gender alone.



Just because they're double standards doesn't make them any less retarded, yeah you're right! Male rape is totally awesome and nobody gives a fuck since he's male it's ok, but oh no god forbids if he was female!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 25, 2010)

THIS BITCH HAS FORFIETED ALL RIGHTS TO BE TRIED FAIRLY

BURN THE FUCKING BITCH!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


BURN IT!!!!


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Cafe <3 rape and penis mutilation stories.



Yeah, there's a strange amount of interest for these kind of threads.

Oh god. . Curling iron.


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Apr 25, 2010)

Probably got tired of getting fucked in the ass by her abusive boyfriend and wanted to take it out on some dude. . . that's rough.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why didn't he just give her a taste of his pimp hand? What a puss.



And risk her pretending that he hurt her? Yeah, that seems smart.




bobomb said:


> Was it really rape? I mean... can a curling iron coerce a person to have sex? It's just a curling iron - ooh, how scary.



Cus, we all know those are actually harmless.


























 It's a hot curling iron, fool! Keyword: HOT.




xXxDeathxDiexDayxXx said:


> Probably got tired of getting fucked in the ass by her abusive boyfriend and wanted to take it out on some dude. . . that's rough.



Or maybe she was just crazy!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YQZIsRrM[/YOUTUBE]




EDIT:

Another old thread.



Still crazy though.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2010)

^My reaction but with ds styler


----------



## Bleach (Apr 26, 2010)

lol it's funny how the title made me assume that the woman was getting raped...


That's even worse than regular rape though.. Women are fucked up.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2010)

How come I never meet women like this? Ooooh how I'd beat the life out of her.


----------



## nee4speed111 (Apr 27, 2010)

Shit like this gives me nightmares     poor guy, he should choke a bitch!!


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 27, 2010)

*There is something wrong with this article *

*Man lets woman Rape him...*

*MAN Lets WOMAN rape HIM...*

*She must have been a manly woman or he was a femine Men *


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd love to see this article with the genders reversed just to compare the reactions.


----------



## Tkae (Apr 27, 2010)

> ?I asked her why she did it,? Bradley said. ?She just put her head down and didn?t want to talk about it.?



So... typical sex then?


----------



## SxR (Apr 27, 2010)

She's probably insane


----------



## Colors (Apr 27, 2010)

Should have just got some play-safe hot wax.


----------



## TorQuoise (Apr 27, 2010)

this woman just likes freaky sex. she should have had the good sense to get someone to consent to it first. idiot. and poor guy. he'll probably have a phobia of curling irons for the rest of his life...


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (Apr 27, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with that friggin woman!?

I'd take the curling-whatever-the-shit-it-is and burn her nipples if she did that to me


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 27, 2010)

*Dicks everywhere.*

Not anymore


----------



## Juno (Apr 27, 2010)

> Bradley said group home employees told him that Harvey is very manipulative while the man is easily persuaded.?



Being threatened and tortured into having sex is not being 'easily persuaded'.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2010)

Is that wrong? Was she not suppose to do that?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

This would have been a turn on until the whole penis burn thing


----------



## ZeroBlack (Apr 29, 2010)

He realizes that "God" gave him a natural weapon to use against bitches who're going out of hand...it's called the backhand. Outta stop being a pussy and use it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 29, 2010)

I second this reaction:


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 30, 2010)

i have the sudden urge to clutch my crotch protectively...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 30, 2010)

bitches be crazy


----------



## Chibibaki (Apr 30, 2010)

Trias said:


> Oh really? I bet all the female rape victims secretly enjoyed it too.
> 
> 
> No, really, female view on male rape disgusts me to no end.



Its acceptable nowadays, in fact its the stuff of casual jokes. The sad thing is that the average woman has become worse in their views than a man is regarding rape. 

So much for progress...


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 30, 2010)

*Somebody call 911...*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtjRJTxoMVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aina (May 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness! 


What the hell is wrong with her.


----------



## dummy plug (May 2, 2010)

wait, was she carrying a weapon when he threatened the man? i mean if she came to him with a lesser weapon he could have overpowered her


----------

